# [SOLVED] Can't Update Bios



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

I just installed a fresh copy of Windows 2000 Pro on my Toshiba Tecra 9000. 

I'm going threw the drivers one at a time and installing them from:

Model Content Page

Well when I tried to update the bios (which I was under the impression you should always do after a reformat and fresh OS) it says: "toshiba common modules is not installed."

After researching the problem I came to the conclusion I was missing the "utility" because I didn't use a recovery disc. So I downloaded "Toshiba Management Console for Windows XP/SP2/2000" from the same support page and when I try to run that one it says "Not supported machine." 

Also, I have two drivers left that I'm not sure what they are or what drivers I need for them... 

Base System Device - I thought this was bios which was why I was trying to do that... 
Unknown device - No idea... Nothing "extra" is plugged into the laptop except my DVD drive that I installed when I got it and that is acknowledged by the laptop and working fine...

P.S. I know there is a separate driver section on TSF but I didn't want to start a dozen threads. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Can't Update Bios*

You should never update the BIOS unless the update addresses a specific problem you are having. It should not be done just because there is a newer version available. A failed update, which can happen even if you do everything right, is a very serious matter. In many cases the only recovery is physical replacement of the BIOS chip by a skilled technician. This forum has many stories of failed BIOS updates. Most do not have happy endings.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Can't Update Bios*

Really? Wait, I think I know what the confusion is on my end. Chipset is what you always update right? Bios and chipset aren't one in the same? :facepalm:


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Can't Update Bios*

The BIOS and chipset drivers are very different. The former is firmware and resident in the BIOS chips. The BIOS does the initial hardware configuration, loads the boot sector into RAM and begins the boot sequence. It should only be updated when necessary.

The chipset drivers are loaded from the disk at bootup and should be updated after OS installation. They are used by the OS for I/O and many other things during operation.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Can't Update Bios*

I see. Thanks for clarifying that for me. 

I had a few driver questions but I'll close this out and bring that up in the drivers section. Thanks again for the help.


----------

